# Anyone know of a good HDTV component splitter?



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

I just purchased a second HDTV for the bedroom and would like to split the component output from my HR10-250 so I can feed two TVs. I did a search on Google and found many ranging in price from $6 to several thousand. My HDMI connection is bad and I would just like to find a good component splitter. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

hdtvsupply.com has a good selection


----------



## golf4dj (Nov 6, 2005)

I bought a passive unit through Radio Shack. If I recall correctly it was around $70. The nice thing is that it had 4 inputs with 2 outputs. I have one output running through a 50ft component cable to my plasma with another output going to a small bathroom LCD. It works great. To be honest I do not really notice any degraded signal going through the unit compared to simply hooking the 50ft cable directly from the HR10-250 to the plasma.


----------



## altan (Jan 5, 2003)

bpratt said:


> I just purchased a second HDTV for the bedroom and would like to split the component output from my HR10-250 so I can feed two TVs. I did a search on Google and found many ranging in price from $6 to several thousand. My HDMI connection is bad and I would just like to find a good component splitter. Any suggestions?


I purchased the inday HDDA-2 (http://www.inday.com/hdda2/hdda2.htm) and am very happy with it. My HR10-250 goes into the HDDA-2 and then I run about 25 feet from each of the outputs. One output feeds a front screen projector and the output looks great.

... Altan


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I want to do the same thing to run a second TV downstairs. I take it that simply using RCA Y-connectors just wont work?


----------



## Mr. Bill (Jan 18, 2006)

I use a simple mechanical switch from Rat Shack that is sold for audio-video switching. I've been using it for my Zenith 318 which does 1080i over component for 3 years now. My Mits only has one 1080i input so I use it to switch w/ my HR10.

The box has red-white-yellow in and out and A-B buttons. Just plug your red-green-blue into the same colors on the box and away you go.

Works perfect and no detectable signal loss or noise. Just reverse the input/output direction of the cables -- out to 2 TVs instead of in from 2 sources.


----------



## Mr. Bill (Jan 18, 2006)

Lee L said:


> I want to do the same thing to run a second TV downstairs. I take it that simply using RCA Y-connectors just wont work?


I know someone who uses a Y connector, but it's for a "next door" setup similar to mine above. I don't know how a long run run would impact it.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

Monoprice has a component splitter for $6.21 + 5 something shipping. I'm running 6' to the 1st TV and 25' to the 2nd. Works just fine!


----------



## tgibbs (Sep 22, 2002)

I've had good results with the units from Video Storm


----------

